# got infection 10 weeks pregnant



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

hi i went to the doctor for thrush while i was there she took a swab sent it off got results (can't remember the name of infection) but the doctor said that what i had would not harm the baby but now that you know that you have got it if you are like me id get it treated so i took her advice and she perscribed me antibiotics metronidazole 3 x 400g a day for 7 days.  After taking the medication the 1st day i decided to goggle the antibiotics and well the results were not good.  I then contacted nhs direct where the doctor told me that  the infection could harm the fetus..... I'm just a bit confused as antibiotics are not really perscribed during early pregnancy why would my doctor put me at risk if the infection was never going to harm the baby 
Just wanted to know if you would of perscribed a pregnant mother antibiotics (these one) while in early pregnancy if there was no risk


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm suspecting it's probably bacterial vaginosis, which like you say, you don't even know you have it.  I'll hand you over to maz though, as she will be able to advise you best on safety of antibiotics,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

The Patient UK website gives a really good overview of bacterial vaginosis (BV) that you might find useful to read http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/23068687/

There are some risks to not treating BV in pregnancy and this has to weighed up against the risk of giving the antibiotics. Metronidazole isn't licensed for use in pregnancy but it have been used for many years and all the evidence we have suggests that they are safe for both mother and baby and can be prescribed when clinically necessary. This is the best treatment to clear BV so it is appropriate.

Hope this helps
Maz x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

thank you just worried as all new mothers to be are


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No probs   I know how worrying it can be but it just helps to prepare you for the lifetime of worry ahead


----------

